# Growling over water bowl



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Alexa is not food aggressive towards people at all. If another dog is in the house when feeding time occurs, I feed her in her crate (where she normally eats anyway because of RMBs). If the visiting dog goes near her crate she will growl. I've never stopped her because I assumed it was her right to protect her food...I'm not sure if that's correct, but it's what I've done. It's never escalated into anything. The other dog usually walks away from the crate. She will also do this with the water bowl. The scenario is like this:

Alexa and other dog are playing and they both want a drink. Alexa likes to be first to drink, and if the other dog tries to drink at the same time, she emits a low growl. Never any fighting. If Alexa is not first to drink, she waits her turn, no growling.

Normal puppy/dog behavior? I just want to be sure.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think it's anything to worry about unless the growling escalates into a fight. (Resource guarding.) I wouldn't want another dog in the bowl with me at the same time LOL - she is just telling him not to be pushy and to wait his turn.

____________________________________________-
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal to me but I am no expert.I think dosg should have a right to communicate there feelings to each other as long as there is no fighting
We have two 5.5 months old pups in the house Benny and my sons pup, Angelina. Neither are food aggressive with people either, We feed them on opposite sides of the room and initially both would growl if one finished first and approached the others bowl and the other backed off. Now they are polite and do not do that. I usually take the one who has finished first away so he is not staring at the slower eater. 


When it comes to water, when Annie and Benny are both really thirsty after playing, they happily drink from the same bowl and even share with the cats, but it is like they are having a gulping race! Once Benny has quenched the initial thirst he lays down lazily and drinks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's normal. Who ever gets to the water dish first grumbles at the other 'I was here first'. The second one to the water dish steps back and waits. 

They've gotten into a few good fights over food - Morgan once tried to kill Otto over an empty chicken nugget box one of the kids dropped. Hasn't happened it a while, Otto has learned that Morgan will tell him that it's hers and he has the right to grumble at her if it's his. 

FINALLY! WooHoo they're learning to respect eachothers things. LOL, she used to try to take everything for herself.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

This is how our dogs eat.... I don't recommed others feed their dogs this close but mine do just fine.... The girls (6yrs old and 5 1/2yrs) have been sharining the same elevated feeder since they were pups... And HULK now eats right next to them.... with no issues...As far as the water goes sometimes they will drink together but mostly they must wait their turn (low growl from the one drinking and the others sit or stand and wait their turn)


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Get another water bowl


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

its just dog language...watch the wolf man on youtube...same thing..its just dogs way of saying thats mine. dogs cant say.."hey this is my water bowl, back off" so they growl.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Glad to hear there isn't an underlying issue here











> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkGet another water bowl


I wanted to make sure there wasn't an actual problem before just masking the real issue. But thanks


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkGet another water bowl


Even with two water bowls, they always want the one the other has..


----------



## travclay (Sep 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LadyHawkGet another water bowl
> ...


That because the other one ALWAYS tastes better! Lol!


----------

